# $25 For 2015 Duck Stamp!



## pak (Jun 27, 2015)

Ran across an image of the 2015-16 duck stamp and in the corner where it is supposed to say $15 it had $25!

http://www.fws.gov/index.html


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 27, 2015)

Well worth it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Wouldn't bother me if it was 250.


----------



## killerv (Jun 28, 2015)

And....?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 28, 2015)

Keep raising, I think $100 would keep a good bit of the rude bearded sky busters from hunting.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jun 28, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> Keep raising, I think $100 would keep a good bit of the rude bearded sky busters from hunting.



$100 dollars is a drop in the bucket to what most spend on ducks. The only issue I have with paying more for a duck stamp is where does the money actually go.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 28, 2015)

pak said:


> Ran across an image of the 2015-16 duck stamp and in the corner where it is supposed to say $15 it had $25!
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/index.html



That's about one box of premium shells, less than a half tank of gas for most trucks.

Still a bargain.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Stamp*



Hunteradams said:


> $100 dollars is a drop in the bucket to what most spend on ducks. The only issue I have with paying more for a duck stamp is where does the money actually go.


Amen. I think 50 would be reasonable


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 28, 2015)

Is there a break down somewhere of the annual intakeof duck stamps and where it is spent percentage wise? I guess if its a federal thing. they can divy up the amount where ever they want across all states since it isnt a state stamp huh?


----------



## Hunteradams (Jun 28, 2015)

Its just like abything with the government. All the stamp is is a tax. Money goes to the top and those that pay in see little benefit.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 28, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Its just like abything with the government. All the stamp is is a tax. Money goes to the top and those that pay in see little benefit.



This^
And the way our government spends money I'd rather not have to pay more for a stamp.


----------



## birddog52 (Jun 28, 2015)

maybe some  of duck dynasty crowd will quit hunting


----------



## across the river (Jun 28, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Its just like abything with the government. All the stamp is is a tax. Money goes to the top and those that pay in see little benefit.



Actually that isn't true in regards to the duck stamp.  Money is allocated specifically for habitat conservation.   Money from duck stamps does not go into the general budget like tax money, and it can only be used on specific activities like maintaining national wildlife refuges , land acquisition, etc...


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> $100 dollars is a drop in the bucket to what most spend on ducks. The only issue I have with paying more for a duck stamp is where does the money actually go.





Hunteradams said:


> Its just like abything with the government. All the stamp is is a tax. Money goes to the top and those that pay in see little benefit.



Money goes to the same place that DU supporters money goes. Funds big stripper parties that they have. Fact


----------



## across the river (Jun 28, 2015)

bkl021475 said:


> Money goes to the same place that DU supporters money goes. Funds big stripper parties that they have. Fact



Please post a link showing this to be true.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jun 28, 2015)

I wish it was $1000


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2015)

chashlls150 said:


> I wish it was $1000



Why? You guys are drinkin cool aid. If you think all that money that you spend on duck stamps goes to the bird your crazy. Send your money to DU or delta waterfowl , some of that money goes to the birds. All that duck stamp money goes into the main fund just as your tax money and your Social security money.  That has been going on along time. You can believe all the lies they tell you otherwise if you want. Just remember You can keep your doctor if you want and he is not the first one in Washingtion to tell you something that is not true.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2015)

$25 is cheap, but I don't believe the money is captured for any certain purpose.  Not by this administration for sure.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jun 29, 2015)

across the river said:


> Actually that isn't true in regards to the duck stamp.  Money is allocated specifically for habitat conservation.   Money from duck stamps does not go into the general budget like tax money, and it can only be used on specific activities like maintaining national wildlife refuges , land acquisition, etc...



That's what they tell you. But it is a tax none the less. It is a waterfowl stamp. How much of that 90% do you think directly helps waterfowl. How much of the money contributed from Georgia comes back to Georgia? I promise that the money is not used the way they want you to think it is. At least donating to du or flyway foundation goes to the ducks directly. Even though a vast majority of the money goes north. But without breeding grounds there would be nothing to come south.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2015)

across the river said:


> Please post a link showing this to be true.


 Do you watch the news? Do you think that all this money goes to waterfowl. The folks in Washington are not worried about a bunch of ducks. That money is just a drop in the bucket and if the folks in other parts of the big govt macheine are spending like drunk sailors what makes you think they are going to spend that money the way it should be spent. If it goes to anything it is a bunch of bird watchers.


----------



## fredw (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's a link that addresses many of your concerns with the funding......

http://www.fws.gov/duckstamps/Conservation/conservation.htm

It's actually interesting reading.


----------



## across the river (Jun 29, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> That's what they tell you. But it is a tax none the less. It is a waterfowl stamp. How much of that 90% do you think directly helps waterfowl. How much of the money contributed from Georgia comes back to Georgia? I promise that the money is not used the way they want you to think it is. At least donating to du or flyway foundation goes to the ducks directly. Even though a vast majority of the money goes north. But without breeding grounds there would be nothing to come south.





king killer delete said:


> Do you watch the news? Do you think that all this money goes to waterfowl. The folks in Washington are not worried about a bunch of ducks. That money is just a drop in the bucket and if the folks in other parts of the big govt macheine are spending like drunk sailors what makes you think they are going to spend that money the way it should be spent. If it goes to anything it is a bunch of bird watchers.



Do a little research.  Of all the government programs out there, this is one of the few that the watchdog groups have little concern with.  The money does not go into the general fund that your taxes go into.  Politicians have nothing to do with the allocation of the money from the duck stamp, and in fact audits have shown that something like 97 of 98% the money raised from duck stamps goes into some form of land acquisition or maintenance.  The money is monitored by the migratory bird conservation commission.   Ducks unlimited will tell you up front that 13% of the money they get goes to marketing and salaries, so don't fool yourself thinking DU is any better.  As far money the money specifically coming back to Georgia, some is spent in Georgia, but the majority goes to areas where the majority of the waterfowl is concentrated.   The same goes for Ducks Unlimited, Delta Waterfowl, or Flyway foundations.   I'm not saying the Duck Stamp program is perfect, but I can promise you that you are getting far more return for the money you spend on a duck stamp than you are for the tax money you pay every month.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2015)

across the river said:


> Do a little research.  Of all the government programs out there, this is one of the few that the watchdog groups have little concern with.  The money does not go into the general fund that your taxes go into.  Politicians have nothing to do with the allocation of the money from the duck stamp, and in fact audits have shown that something like 97 of 98% the money raised from duck stamps goes into some form of land acquisition or maintenance.  The money is monitored by the migratory bird conservation commission.   Ducks unlimited will tell you up front that 13% of the money they get goes to marketing and salaries, so don't fool yourself thinking DU is any better.  As far money the money specifically coming back to Georgia, some is spent in Georgia, but the majority goes to areas where the majority of the waterfowl is concentrated.   The same goes for Ducks Unlimited, Delta Waterfowl, or Flyway foundations.   I'm not saying the Duck Stamp program is perfect, but I can promise you that you are getting far more return for the money you spend on a duck stamp than you are for the tax money you pay every month.



And what Government website did you get this from? With all due respect I bought my first 3 dollar duck stamp long before you were born. The day you were born I was  a DU sponsor. The money goes into the general fund. You are talking about a Government that is suppose to have a social security lock box. You are talking about a government that dumped agent orange on our troops in Vietnam and knew the stuff was bad when they did it. You can believe all that propaganda if you want. But I am sorry I will not. This is the same bunch that says VA health care is great. I will say that there are good folks that do the best they can that do work in our government. But I do hunt around National wildlife refuges. Now a days that charge you to hunt. The bird watchers do not pay a dime and they do not buy duck stamps. As far as DU and Delta waterfowl they are not perfect but I do see where they do good.


----------



## mattech (Jun 29, 2015)

bkl021475 said:


> Money goes to the same place that DU supporters money goes. Funds big stripper parties that they have. Fact



Can you post info on how to get an invite?


----------



## mattech (Jun 29, 2015)

If they are gonna raise the price, they need to raise the penalty for not having a stamp also. If a stamp coat $200 and the fine is $250 its worth I to risk it in most people's opinions.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 29, 2015)

As stated, none of these organizations are perfect as far as handling money I am sure. But, their our best options as far as waterfowlers and continuing our heritage. I am completely okay with the price increase. Heck, I am surprised it stayed $15 for this long. It went from $12.50 to $15 in 1991 ... so none of us can really complain. Fewer bubbas ... ya that would be a plus too


----------



## across the river (Jun 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> And what Government website did you get this from? With all due respect I bought my first 3 dollar duck stamp long before you were born. The day you were born I was  a DU sponsor. The money goes into the general fund. You are talking about a Government that is suppose to have a social security lock box. You are talking about a government that dumped agent orange on our troops in Vietnam and knew the stuff was bad when they did it. You can believe all that propaganda if you want. But I am sorry I will not. This is the same bunch that says VA health care is great. I will say that there are good folks that do the best they can that do work in our government. But I do hunt around National wildlife refuges. Now a days that charge you to hunt. The bird watchers do not pay a dime and they do not buy duck stamps. As far as DU and Delta waterfowl they are not perfect but I do see where they do good.




Since you boys drink the DU kool-aid, I have posted only ducks.org links.  There are other resources out there that say the same thing if you want to take the time to look them up.  Look at how much of every dollar from DU goes toward conservation(first link) verses what they themselves say the breakdown is for the duck stamp money(second link).  

http://www.ducks.org/conservation/public-policy/the-federal-duck-stamp-turns-80?poe=mostRecent

http://www.ducks.org/media/_global/_documents/stateFactSheets/NationalFactSheet.pdf


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 30, 2015)

across the river said:


> Since you boys drink the DU kool-aid, I have posted only ducks.org links.  There are other resources out there that say the same thing if you want to take the time to look them up.  Look at how much of every dollar from DU goes toward conservation(first link) verses what they themselves say the breakdown is for the duck stamp money(second link).
> 
> http://www.ducks.org/conservation/public-policy/the-federal-duck-stamp-turns-80?poe=mostRecent
> 
> http://www.ducks.org/media/_global/_documents/stateFactSheets/NationalFactSheet.pdf



What is it that you think this proves?  The statement on the duck stamp expenditures is wide open.  It says spent on National Refuge System, which includes on a smidgen of waterfowl habitat.

DU has become bloated as well.

I support DU, but I really think Delta is doing better work.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> What is it that you think this proves?  The statement on the duck stamp expenditures is wide open.  It says spent on National Refuge System, which includes on a smidgen of waterfowl habitat.
> 
> DU has become bloated as well.
> 
> I support DU, but I really think Delta is doing better work.



I had a Federal game warden laugh at me when I  said the same thing many years ago. The government does what the government does. If you believe all of this stuff that is what you believe. They will do what they want with the money and I hope that that money goes where it is suppose to go.  But if all the money people spent on duck stamps went to the birds you would find you would have more places to hunt. They buy land but for some reason it is not open to hunting. here is a good example of your tax money at work. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844506  If you do not think this can happen of well. Now who is drinking the cool aid?


----------



## across the river (Jun 30, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> What is it that you think this proves?  The statement on the duck stamp expenditures is wide open.  It says spent on National Refuge System, which includes on a smidgen of waterfowl habitat.
> 
> DU has become bloated as well.
> 
> I support DU, but I really think Delta is doing better work.



It proves that all the people who think the $25 they gave to DU is doing more for ducks than the $25 they will spend on a duck stamp are fooling themselves.  DU has raised $3.5 billion from members since 1937 and conserved 13 million acres.  Considering over 40% of their money comes from the federal government via grants, your are looking at well over $5 billion that they have spent to conserve 13 million acres.  The federal duck stamp has raised less than a billion since it's inception in 1934, and there are over 6  million acre as of *wetlands* that can be attributed to that program. Ducks unlimited has spent over five times as much to conserve a little over twice as much habitat.   Go to the Fishing Creek, Cordele  Fish Hatchery,or the Arrowhead WMA DU projects and tell me about all of the waterfowl opportunities DU has provided you there.  I'm sure both waste tons of money, and neither one is very efficient IMO.    However, don't act like DU is doing a great job and all the duck stamp money is going to end up on SNAP cards, because that isn't the case.  You could have given DU the extra 800 million dollars generated by the duck stamp, and you wouldn't have any more habitat than you do now.  The best waterfowl management is that done by private landowners, who will actually maintain what they have year after year.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 1, 2015)

Whether they waste it or not ... I feel much better giving them $25 for a Federal Duck stamp and me not 100% knowing where every penny ends up than I do the $$ they take from me in all other welfare waste programs we help unknowingly fund.

I ain't drinking anyone's Koolaid, but ATR makes some valid reasonable points in his last post.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 2, 2015)

across the river said:


> It proves that all the people who think the $25 they gave to DU is doing more for ducks than the $25 they will spend on a duck stamp are fooling themselves.  DU has raised $3.5 billion from members since 1937 and conserved 13 million acres.  Considering over 40% of their money comes from the federal government via grants, your are looking at well over $5 billion that they have spent to conserve 13 million acres.  The federal duck stamp has raised less than a billion since it's inception in 1934, and there are over 6  million acre as of *wetlands* that can be attributed to that program. Ducks unlimited has spent over five times as much to conserve a little over twice as much habitat.   Go to the Fishing Creek, Cordele  Fish Hatchery,or the Arrowhead WMA DU projects and tell me about all of the waterfowl opportunities DU has provided you there.  I'm sure both waste tons of money, and neither one is very efficient IMO.    However, don't act like DU is doing a great job and all the duck stamp money is going to end up on SNAP cards, because that isn't the case.  You could have given DU the extra 800 million dollars generated by the duck stamp, and you wouldn't have any more habitat than you do now.  The best waterfowl management is that done by private landowners, who will actually maintain what they have year after year.



Ok, I was not under the impression that DU was the greatest thing since sliced bread.  I also don't think that federal expenditures via the duck stamp are all good for hunting in general or duck hunting in particular.

I am just an old cynic.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 2, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Do you watch the news? Do you think that all this money goes to waterfowl. The folks in Washington are not worried about a bunch of ducks. That money is just a drop in the bucket and if the folks in other parts of the big govt macheine are spending like drunk sailors what makes you think they are going to spend that money the way it should be spent. If it goes to anything it is a bunch of bird watchers.



And what's wrong with Birdwatchers?! I only duck hunt for 3 months out of the year but I birdwatch 12!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2015)

Some folks just wanna hate on DU and the Federal Duck Stamp money. 
Mr FredW provides a link that I assume no one read, and ATR provides links, yet somehow some folks still think that DU and the other organizations are just a waste of money.  Shut DU down, and drop the Federal Duck Stamp money and come talk to me in 10 years.  there would be a lot more DU kool aid drinkers then.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 2, 2015)

It needs to be 500.00 and weed out the sky busting kazoo playing retards


----------



## quackertackr (Jul 5, 2015)

$500 will not weed them out when they pay that for a Yeti cooler, 8 calls at $150 each, $300 waders, $100 pullovers, 36 decoys @$500 and a boat/ motor combo at $15000. 
Making an extra tax because an animal flies instead of walks is stupid.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jul 6, 2015)

quackertackr said:


> $500 will not weed them out when they pay that for a Yeti cooler, 8 calls at $150 each, $300 waders, $100 pullovers, 36 decoys @$500 and a boat/ motor combo at $15000.
> Making an extra tax because an animal flies instead of walks is stupid.



Only problem is, is that waterfowl management takes a lot more resources than any other animal to preserve. There needs to be nesting grounds in the north places to feed and rest on their trips north and south. Public land needs to be maintained to hold birds to hunt. Deer turkey and dove can live just about anywhere and any habitat. They don't require as much as a duck. Although with the cayote problem I can see a deer hunting tax coming to help support a program to help deal with the cayote problem. You can not rais the stamp enough to discourage most from buying it. The people that you want run off will not.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 6, 2015)

Smiley said:


> And what's wrong with Birdwatchers?! I only duck hunt for 3 months out of the year but I birdwatch 12!



The very people I am talking about do not want you to hunt at all. They pay little or no money to support the birds.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 6, 2015)

This is a good example of what I am talking about,
The chain of national wildlife refuges that forms the Savannah Coastal Refuges Complex extends from Pinckney Island NWR near Hilton Head Island, South Carolina, to Wolf Island NWR near Darien, Georgia.  Between these lie Savannah, Wassaw, Tybee, Harris Neck, and Blackbeard Island refuges


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 6, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> This is a good example of what I am talking about,
> The chain of national wildlife refuges that forms the Savannah Coastal Refuges Complex extends from Pinckney Island NWR near Hilton Head Island, South Carolina, to Wolf Island NWR near Darien, Georgia.  Between these lie Savannah, Wassaw, Tybee, Harris Neck, and Blackbeard Island refuges



How many of these locations can you hunt ducks? one!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 7, 2015)

Killer, ducks need a place to rest.  Even the wood ducks on our creek get hammered too much and disappear.  

Although it would be good to be able to do a quota hunt on those other islands.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 8, 2015)

chase870 said:


> It needs to be 500.00 and weed out the sky busting kazoo playing retards



I'm a die hard waterfowl hunter that would love to see the kazoo players stay at home but at 17yo $500 would prolly force me to stay at home or have the stamp and not the money to scout and hunt on. Maybe $150 but not $500


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 8, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Killer, ducks need a place to rest.  Even the wood ducks on our creek get hammered too much and disappear.
> 
> Although it would be good to be able to do a quota hunt on those other islands.



My point is that all of you guys trust the government to use our duck stamp money for waterfowl.  You guys are a trusting bunch. I have read the websites that praise the duck stamp.  I keep telling you that money goes into the big pit. You guys know how bad our government is out of control. We give welfare away to folks that are not U.S. citizens all the time, this is just one example of the abuse of taxpayer money and you guys trust the same government to use the duck stamp money for the ducks.  Wake up guys.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 8, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> My point is that all of you guys trust the government to use our duck stamp money for waterfowl.  You guys are a trusting bunch. I have read the websites that praise the duck stamp.  I keep telling you that money goes into the big pit. You guys know how bad our government is out of control. We give welfare away to folks that are not U.S. citizens all the time, this is just one example of the abuse of taxpayer money and you guys trust the same government to use the duck stamp money for the ducks.  Wake up guys.



so you are telling me my $15 now $25 duck stamp is not going to ducks but to pay the interest on the how ever many tillions of dollars of bonds we have sold to the Fed Reserve?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 8, 2015)

Next thing you know, gas will cost over 3 bucks a gallon!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 8, 2015)

It is probably Hilary Clinton's fault.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 8, 2015)

That sucks since like others have stated, the money doesn't go back to the birds, it goes in a general fund.............................

If it actually went back in to the USFWS to fund waterfowl conservation, I wouldn't mind paying more.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 8, 2015)

*Yep !*



Flaustin1 said:


> Wouldn't bother me if it was 250.



I agree !


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 8, 2015)

LET's PAUSE and have a WORD of PRAYER, I am so proud to be the Waterfowl Chaplin in Southeast Coastal Georgia!!!!


----------



## across the river (Jul 8, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> That sucks since like others have stated, the money doesn't go back to the birds, it goes in a general fund.............................
> 
> If it actually went back in to the USFWS to fund waterfowl conservation, I wouldn't mind paying more.



It doesn't go to the general fund.  Did you read any of the links posted?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 8, 2015)

lord, 

let me kill your waterfowl creatures regardless of the bankruptcy it may strike me with.

                                                                                     Amen.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2015)

across the river said:


> It doesn't go to the general fund.  Did you read any of the links posted?



yea it do.  You didn't read King Killer Delete's posts.  He knows exactly where all the money goes.

My only question is if DU puts the money in the gen fund then how is it when the gen fund is low, the DU owned wetlands keep getting money? Oh I got it, Donald Trump and all the other billionairs have their own little DU trust fun d and they pay for it.

Killer, we friends and all but I do think you be hatin too much on DU.  I don't know if DU made you mad or something, but hard to prove to me that without DU and the money they raise and set aside, that the prairie potholes would long be gone.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 9, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> yea it do.  You didn't read King Killer Delete's posts.  He knows exactly where all the money goes.
> 
> My only question is if DU puts the money in the gen fund then how is it when the gen fund is low, the DU owned wetlands keep getting money? Oh I got it, Donald Trump and all the other billionairs have their own little DU trust fun d and they pay for it.
> 
> Killer, we friends and all but I do think you be hatin too much on DU.  I don't know if DU made you mad or something, but hard to prove to me that without DU and the money they raise and set aside, that the prairie potholes would long be gone.


Not mad at DU. They do try. So does Delta WF and some folks that work in the refuge system do a great job with almost nothing. But I stand by what I have said. The folks in the refuge system do not control anything but the budget they are given. The folks in Washington are worried about their power and they could care less about the duck stamp money's. You can read all the propaganda on those links you want.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 9, 2015)

They told us Social Security was in a lock box and it was protected. Now they are going to have to cut benefits and raise the age just to extend the fund for a bit longer. Guys this is the same bunch of folks that are in control of our Duck stamp money. If you tell a lie enough times folks  believe it after a while. Read the news we are printing money as fast as the printing press can run.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 9, 2015)

across the river said:


> It doesn't go to the general fund.  Did you read any of the links posted?



Yes I did.


----------



## across the river (Jul 10, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Yes I did.



So where did you see that the money went to the general fund?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 11, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2015/07/07/the-irs-scandal-just-got-even-worse/
http://www.npr.org/2012/04/23/151231569/how-long-will-social-security-last
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6998.html
http://www.dss.cahwnet.gov/fraud/PG270.htm
http://www.allgov.com/news/where-is...sh-to-farmers-and-ranchers-150709?news=856916

Here  are some examples of where our money goes. With all this how can you be sure your duck stamp goes to the ducks.  You can read all the web sites produced by the Govt and think your money is going to a good cause. All I will say is  how  can you  be so sure that the duck stamp money goes where it is suppose to. Problem after problem with our government money and you think that they will do anything other than give it away in a welfare check or some over budget government program.


----------



## across the river (Jul 11, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/07/07/the-irs-scandal-just-got-even-worse/
> http://www.npr.org/2012/04/23/151231569/how-long-will-social-security-last
> http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6998.html
> http://www.dss.cahwnet.gov/fraud/PG270.htm
> ...



You will never here me argue for more government intrusion or taxation.   If you want to have a discussion on government waste, fraud, and corruption, I will be more than happy to meet you in the political forum.  However, find me one article from a watchdog group, non-profit, or media organization that shows federal duck stamp money is being frivolously wasted and I will bite.  Posting articles on anything else is irrelevant.   You can read for days about false tax refunds, social security and medicare fraud, wasteful spending on earmarks, SNAP fraud, and so on, but you won't find anything like that regarding the duck stamp money.   If they were siphoning it off to government cheese, someone would have found that.   You and others on here have stated that the $25 spent toward a duck stamp would be better served going to DU, and that is point with which I really disagree.   I support DU every year, but go around Georgia or the country in general and compare the NWR system to the DU projects that have completed and turned over to the state, and tell me which ones are in better shape.  You will pay the government more in taxes in a matter of days, than you will spend on duck stamps over the course of you entire life.   I promise you that you will get far more return from tat $25 you spent on the duck stamp than you will for that tax money.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 11, 2015)

across the river said:


> You will never here me argue for more government intrusion or taxation.   If you want to have a discussion on government waste, fraud, and corruption, I will be more than happy to meet you in the political forum.  However, find me one article from a watchdog group, non-profit, or media organization that shows federal duck stamp money is being frivolously wasted and I will bite.  Posting articles on anything else is irrelevant.   You can read for days about false tax refunds, social security and medicare fraud, wasteful spending on earmarks, SNAP fraud, and so on, but you won't find anything like that regarding the duck stamp money.   If they were siphoning it off to government cheese, someone would have found that.   You and others on here have stated that the $25 spent toward a duck stamp would be better served going to DU, and that is point with which I really disagree.   I support DU every year, but go around Georgia or the country in general and compare the NWR system to the DU projects that have completed and turned over to the state, and tell me which ones are in better shape.  You will pay the government more in taxes in a matter of days, than you will spend on duck stamps over the course of you entire life.   I promise you that you will get far more return from tat $25 you spent on the duck stamp than you will for that tax money.


I am no fan of DU policy. My point is how can we trust the folks who are in charge to spend our Duck stamp money on what it is intended for . We can not trust them to do the correct thing with all our other money why should we think they would do the what they say they do with our duck stamp money? Look I would love it if the Duck stamp money was spent the way it was intended. I just do not trust what they say. If the folks in charge were pro hunting it would not be so bad. Back in the day I remember national wildlife refuge managers that were duck hunters and they made sure we had areas to hunt. Now a days we have left wingers in charge and they look for anything or way they can shut down hunting. The bird watchers pay no fees or hunting permit cost. Most do not buy duck stamps. But allot of these folks have a great amount of say in what goes on,  on the refuge systems. They don't want hunters just the money.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

across the river said:


> Do a little research.  Of all the government programs out there, this is one of the few that the watchdog groups have little concern with.  The money does not go into the general fund that your taxes go into.  Politicians have nothing to do with the allocation of the money from the duck stamp, and in fact audits have shown that something like 97 of 98% the money raised from duck stamps goes into some form of land acquisition or maintenance.  The money is monitored by the migratory bird conservation commission.   Ducks unlimited will tell you up front that 13% of the money they get goes to marketing and salaries, so don't fool yourself thinking DU is any better.  As far money the money specifically coming back to Georgia, some is spent in Georgia, but the majority goes to areas where the majority of the waterfowl is concentrated.   The same goes for Ducks Unlimited, Delta Waterfowl, or Flyway foundations.   I'm not saying the Duck Stamp program is perfect, but I can promise you that you are getting far more return for the money you spend on a duck stamp than you are for the tax money you pay every month.



I don't think DU puts 87% of the money towards the ducks. Maybe more like 60%. But duck stamp money does go to the ducks. You won't convince the naysayers


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

across the river said:


> You will never here me argue for more government intrusion or taxation.   If you want to have a discussion on government waste, fraud, and corruption, I will be more than happy to meet you in the political forum.  However, find me one article from a watchdog group, non-profit, or media organization that shows federal duck stamp money is being frivolously wasted and I will bite.  Posting articles on anything else is irrelevant.   You can read for days about false tax refunds, social security and medicare fraud, wasteful spending on earmarks, SNAP fraud, and so on, but you won't find anything like that regarding the duck stamp money.   If they were siphoning it off to government cheese, someone would have found that.   You and others on here have stated that the $25 spent toward a duck stamp would be better served going to DU, and that is point with which I really disagree.   I support DU every year, but go around Georgia or the country in general and compare the NWR system to the DU projects that have completed and turned over to the state, and tell me which ones are in better shape.  You will pay the government more in taxes in a matter of days, than you will spend on duck stamps over the course of you entire life.   I promise you that you will get far more return from tat $25 you spent on the duck stamp than you will for that tax money.


----------



## JMB (Jul 29, 2015)

That's about a box of Blindside shells. It's going to the ducks, I say double it and make everyone take a duck ID course before it's issued. That'll save a lot of lives if you're a coot in Alabama.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 30, 2015)

Folks who love to hunt better pay attention.  The money is not earmarked and as stated, leftist anti-hunters are taking over the government jobs that control hunting on government lands.  Snooze and you loose!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 30, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Folks who love to hunt better pay attention.  The money is not earmarked and as stated, leftist anti-hunters are taking over the government jobs that control hunting on government lands.  Snooze and you loose!


 You know I have tried tell folks this but they think I am crazy. People do not pay attention to current events.  At one time when steel was becoming the rule , the hunters in California almost did not hunt because the anti hunters filed a motion in Federal court to stop duck season. Folks better wise up and find out what's going on. There are allot more of them now than there were back in those days.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 30, 2015)

Sure it all goes to the ducks


----------

